# Ford F250 with 7.3 gas engine reviews?



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone have a new F250 with the 7.3 gas engine?
Wondering how you like it and what type of mileage are you getting?

Thanks in advance for any reviews.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

good bud of mine bought one. from him he says 12/14 hwy daily and towing 7/9 depending on load


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have one…surprised but I get around 17 Hwy, 12ish around town. No more DEF, no more high dollar oil/fuel filter changes, pulls like a mule….I’ve had at least a dozen powerstrokes, doubt I’ll ever go back to diesel..


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

BretE said:


> I have one…surprised but I get around 17 Hwy, 12ish around town. No more DEF, no more high dollar oil/fuel filter changes, pulls like a mule….I’ve had at least a dozen powerstrokes, doubt I’ll ever go back to diesel..


3.55 or 4.30?


----------



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

Interested as well
how do you like the 7.3?
what mpg?


----------



## yfarmcsy (Apr 3, 2021)

Have a 2020 f250 scab 7.3 4.30 with 315 70 17 tires, Fuel consumption and acceleration almost identical to my gen 1 scab raptor. Pulling 33 Freeman short distances get 4-5 mpg, 17 Casita 11 mpg.


----------



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

anybody pull a 10k fifth wheel with this?


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

My 5th wheel is 11k and it pulls the trailer with no problem. I am really pleased with the truck.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a cab and chassis F350 single rear wheel with the 7.3 gasser, 4:30 rear end. This is in my commercial fleet of all diesel pickups, half Non CDL, half CDL. Bought this one as a tester cause we have sooooooo many issues with both Dodge and Ford Diesel pickups. 

As of today, it's got 13,000 miles on it. It is a NON CDL, pulling a 30 float, with 9000-12000 pounds on the deck, we routinely push 25,500 pounds or right at 26,000 pounds Gross, just under the CDL limit. Computer shows an average of 8.8 MPG. But our trucks idle a bunch, probably a couple hours of idle time each day, waiting at job sites to be unloaded and such. 

So far, only one issue. The day we received it, the horn didn't work. Dealer replaced the horn and been trouble free thus far. Have 3 different drivers operate this truck so far, all of them say it pulls just fine. I would not want to buy one for a CDL operation and put 15K to 25K behind it, but for what we are using it for, they guys say it pulls just fine. The 10 speed tranny is all over the place, but they say just ignore that, and hammer down, it goes.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Love mine i got in Dec. other than the color, a Witch to keep clean Anti-matter blue, but all i could find , after my 2017 6.7 burned to the ground with 60,000.00 miles driving down the road. I ordered on march 31 ,2022 a F250 tremor, Lariat with the 7.3 from TOMMY VAUGHN ford , but now looks like they did not turn the order in and cna not get no response back from sales manger or sales man on the truck for several weeks now!! Wanted the 2002 Tremor F250 due to having a F350 rear end and springs, for pulling my 35 ft Fifth wheel. I have not pulled with it yet, due to not wanting to put a lot of miles on the 2002 F250 XLT> getting about 16- 17 on hiway, 12 around town, has lots of Power and a lot cheaper to run and maintenance over the 6.7 Diesel


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Update: I have had my truck since December 2021 and have been very pleased with it. I pull a 5th wheel that weighs 13k and have had no problems. I would recommend this truck to anyone. In economy mode with no trailer and running 80-85 mph I average 15-16 mpg.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

thebach said:


> Update: I have had my truck since December 2021 and have been very pleased with it. I pull a 5th wheel that weighs 13k and have had no problems. I would recommend this truck to anyone. In economy mode with no trailer and running 80-85 mph I average 15-16 mpg.


That explains why they're hard to find and outrageous lol. What rear axle ratio do you have?


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

3.55


----------

